# Revue Charlie Paris Concordia Dune MKII



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Salut les compatriotes,

Aujourd'hui je vous propose de découvrir une montre française qui emboite un calibre quartz SWEEP SECOND: *Charlie Paris Concordia Dune*


----------

